# pics from oval office fish fry 7-17-08



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey everybody here are the pics from the fish fry enjoy.































































































































awesome time! see you all at the next one fish on!!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good thing those pics dont have audio


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A little more pepper please !

yum.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like a hell of a good time....I've got to meet some of you guys. Hope to real soon. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man looks like a great time was had.....i need to make it over there to meet you guys.....any hotels close ..cause i aint driving back to mississippi after a 18 pack....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Theys a Red Roof Inn not a half mile away...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

greay picsw man!

Me and Linda had a blast, and I stuffed myself with that good food!


----------

